

You get that "cool" Chrome notification icon too? (Mac) - williamle8300
http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/oYp5lXA3dhg

======
mxxx
agreed, it's intrunsive and completely unnecessary, particularly in an
operating system that has its own notifications framework.

